# Mystery tool - can anyone identify it?



## allank (Jun 22, 2008)

I came across this tool at the Chicago Museum of Science and Industry. It was on display in a kiosk manned by a volunteer. Neither of us have a clue as to its use.

Anyone?

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks like a tool used for cleaning or cutting notches in timbers...roof, floor...as to keep deck flat. Some rafters and floor joists were different sizes in the early days.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

it's a "thinga majigga oldtoola" they were pretty useful too...:thumbsup: Mark


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

It looks like some sort of de-barking tool, that one would push into the bark while it's slitting and cutting.


----------



## dowdstools (Jul 7, 2007)

It is a Butteris ( or Butteress, or Buttress - depending on who you are talking to ). It's a farrier's tool and it's used for trimming the inside of a horses hoof and for smoothing the bottom surface. That's a very nicely made example.

Lynn


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

send a photo to Roy at WoodWright show http://www.pbs.org/wws/wwit/index.html he might be able to tell you they have a feedback on the net.Chevyll


----------



## dowdstools (Jul 7, 2007)

chevyll_1967 said:


> send a photo to Roy at WoodWright show http://www.pbs.org/wws/wwit/index.html he might be able to tell you they have a feedback on the net.Chevyll


 
Don't believe me, huh?

Here is a link to the ID in DICTIONARY OF AMERICAN HAND TOOLS, A Pictorial Synopsis by Alvin Sellens, copyright 1990:

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd226/lynndowd/buttris.jpg

Lynn


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

dowdstools said:


> Don't believe me, huh?


:blink:

wow...touchy. Did someone get up on the wrong side of the table saw this morning?


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

Marko thats a DoHickey...


----------



## dowdstools (Jul 7, 2007)

smitty1967 said:


> :blink:
> 
> wow...touchy. Did someone get up on the wrong side of the table saw this morning?


 
Naw, I was grinnin' when I wrote that. I guess I should have used one of those little smiley face thingies.

Lynn


----------



## juankoers (Feb 29, 2016)

Es para cortar los cascos de los caballos. En español llamado: pujavante.


----------

